# Solved: SQL 2014 management studio



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

First off, I know next to nothing about SQL. 

One of my customers upgrading their ACT! software which installed SQL express 2014. They also use Acronis backup and recovery which uses SQL 2008. Acronis itself still works but when I try to install a program update it claims it can't find or connect to the database. Acronis support pointed me to a support article where I need to run the exchange management studio (ssms.exe), however the shortcut for that is now a dead link and the exe is gone. So I suspect SQL 2014 is at fault. I attempted to locate management studio for SQL 2014 on the server but there was no exe in the folder where it should be. 

This is a SBS server and those databases appear to still be functioning without issue.

So how should I proceed from here?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

SQL Express does not install the Management Studio by default, you need to download and install it seperately. You can configure access w/o the Mgmt Studio by running SQL Network Configuration:
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms165718(v=sql.105).aspx

Download Studio console here( click +More to view the Management studio in the install list):
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=42299


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

